# hey! whats the price of MoserBear DVD



## reddragon (Mar 13, 2006)

8)  well whats the price of a moserbear blank DVD ? I just asked one person in Laminton road .....he told me Rs 25/DVD Rs 10/CD .

is that ok ?


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 13, 2006)

seems ok to me.... wait to see if anyone else is getting them cheaper


----------



## reddragon (Mar 13, 2006)

well I have seen DVD for Rs 20/ also in Lmtn Rd  but Moserbear is Rs 25/


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Mar 13, 2006)

Rs. 21 for 16X  MoserBaer DVDs  at Anupam, Andheri


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 13, 2006)

I get moser baer normal dvds for 20/- and pro for 25/-


----------



## santu_29 (Mar 14, 2006)

cant say for mumbai but its Rs15-dvd n Rs 8.50-cd, here in nehru place, delhi


----------



## janitha (Mar 14, 2006)

santu_29 said:
			
		

> cant say for mumbai but its Rs15-dvd n Rs 8.50-cd, here in nehru place, delhi


But is it MoserBaer?  Because here we get unheard of DVD brands for 11-12 rupees. They also do work but how long it will last, nobody knows.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## ashnik (Mar 14, 2006)

normal(white supports 16X) moserbaer costs 20 while Pro costs 25 in THane


----------



## santu_29 (Mar 14, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> santu_29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep its moserbaer, u can get even cheaper ones from some unknown companies like A-Link etc.


----------



## janitha (Mar 15, 2006)

santu_29 said:
			
		

> janitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even the cheap ones work well and some of them when tested with Nero are found to be rebranded MBI (Moser Baer India)

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## susk21 (Mar 15, 2006)

the cheap DVD for 10/-.It is "DVD-R"

Moserbear dvd for 20/-(if you buy atleast 10). It is "DVD+R"
DvD+R is more durable than DVD-R.
Applies for MUMBAI(LMT road)


----------



## janitha (Mar 15, 2006)

susk21 said:
			
		

> the cheap DVD for 10/-.It is "DVD-R"
> 
> Moserbear dvd for 20/-(if you buy atleast 10). It is "DVD+R"
> *DvD+R is more durable than DVD-R.*
> Applies for MUMBAI(LMT road)



Is it true? I hope somebody will explain the comparison between the two with respect to durability and also compatibility. (in case of Players since writers nowadays are compatible to almost everything)

BTW in case of cheap brands, it is not specified whether it is +R or -R!

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## manmay (Mar 16, 2006)

i bought a pack of 100 dvds moserbaer pro 8x for 19 bucks each.
earlier had bought 100 cd pack of moser baer cds pro. 52x for 8.80 bucks each.
i 'm in surat.


----------



## andysmith45 (Mar 18, 2006)

just bought sony 8x dvd with jewel case for Rs 45 today in guwahati. Writex 8X cost Rs 24.


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 18, 2006)

Lasertras DVD's working fine for me
8x cost Rs 13 each


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 19, 2006)

Delhi Rates:

Mosebaer:
8x DVD-R: Rs. 210 (10 DVD box)
16x DVD-R: Rs. 240 (10 DVD box)
Open: Rs. 25 per DVD (8x)

Writex:
8x: Rs. 120-140 (10 piece box)
Open: Rs. 15 (per DVD)


----------



## mohit sharma (Mar 19, 2006)

@ g_goyal ::

can i get delhi rates for moder bayed cd packs ???


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Mar 19, 2006)

Mosebaer CDs:

Open/Loose: 10 CDs - Rs. 8-8.5 each
Pack: 10 CDs - Rs. 90-95

Will be better if u buy in bulk.
They're cheaper.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 22, 2006)

I am using writex DVD's they are selling for Rs 20. My dealer is selling moser bayer for Rs 25 any Idea where I can get them at the right price in Jaipur?


----------



## Kniwor (Mar 23, 2006)

izzikio_rage said:
			
		

> I am using writex DVD's they are selling for Rs 20. My dealer is selling moser bayer for Rs 25 any Idea where I can get them at the right price in Jaipur?


have u tried raisar plaza or raysar plaza whatever it is......


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 24, 2006)

MOSER BAER  16 X  DVD - R --- 18 RS EACH FOR THE PACK OF 50 
MOSER BAER  16 X  DVD - +R ---  23 EACH FOR THE PACK OF 10 ...

MUMBAI PRICES ...


----------



## yogi7272 (Mar 24, 2006)

MOSER BAER  16 X  DVD - R --- 18 RS EACH FOR THE PACK OF 50 
MOSER BAER  16 X  DVD - +R ---  23 EACH FOR THE PACK OF 10 ...

MUMBAI PRICES ...


----------



## janitha (Mar 24, 2006)

yogi7272 said:
			
		

> MOSER BAER  16 X  DVD - R --- 18 RS EACH FOR THE PACK OF 50
> MOSER BAER  16 X  DVD - +R ---  23 EACH FOR THE PACK OF 10 ...
> 
> MUMBAI PRICES ...



Will somebody elaborate the pros and cons of + and - ?

V.Prem Kumar


----------

